# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - partition =

## edspace

> Partition => Copëtoj, Ndaj





> Partition => Copëzoj



Nuk më pëlqen fjala copëtoj sepse nënkupton diçka që ndahet fizikisht duke e thyer ose prerë (P.sh: Xhami u bë copa-copa). Kur bëjmë partition hard diskun, pjesët janë të ndara, por mund të bashkohen prapë, njësoj sikur ndajmë sinorin tokat. Pra, bëhet vetëm një ndarje llogjike, jo fizike. Në mungesë të një fjale tjetër, do preferoja Ndaj/Ndarje, por kjo pastaj nuk dimë si të përkthejmë fjalën Share.

----------


## eni_

Partition ne rradhe te pare shihet ne dy menyra. Si folje, "partition the hard drive" apo si emer "the D:\ partition". Persa i perket foljes mendoj se edi ka thene dicka, per emrin, po mendoja 
pjese, pjesez, cope, copez. Por pjese duket me e pranueshme.

--eni

----------


## Borix

> Nuk më pëlqen fjala copëtoj sepse nënkupton diçka që ndahet fizikisht duke e thyer ose prerë


hahahahah. Sinqerisht, fakti qe ty nuk te pelqen nje fjale, nuk do te thote se nuk eshte domosdoshmerisht e pershtatshme per perkthim  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .. Nejse

Une do te sugjeroja fjalen "pjesezim".

----------


## a4ever

Partitition=Porcion.

----------


## xfiles

Jam dakord me edin per perkthimin si emer,
pra "partition"="ndarje", kjo me duket definitivisht me e sakta dhe me e natyrshmja.
po ashtu per perdorimin si folje "to partition"="te ndaj", foljen "ndaj".

Ndaj HDD ne disa ndarje.
thjesht dhe shqip.

----------


## edspace

> ... Në mungesë të një fjale tjetër, do preferoja Ndaj/Ndarje, por kjo pastaj nuk dimë si të përkthejmë fjalën Share.


Konflikti midis përkthimit të fjalës partition dhe share mund të zgjidhet nëse share e përkthejmë si përbashkoj. Kështu është përkthyer në Windows Vista dhe mendoj se i përshtatet shumë mire. 

Pra, 
*partition = ndaj/ndarje* 
ndërsa 
*share = përbashkoj/përbashkësi*.

----------

